# Souris bloquée



## Lanto (31 Août 2006)

Bonjour,
J'ai un prob avec un G4 sous Os9 c que depuis hier qd je le démarre j'ai la souris qui reste figée sur le Menu pomme et je peux rien faire d'autres à part cliquer sur le menu.
J'ai essayé de démarrer sans le extensions et même avec le cd Système et même résultat.
Avec une autre souris ne change rien et le souris marche sur une autre machine.
Connaissez-vous ce prob?
Merci.


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Août 2006)

Change de prise USB, &#233;ventuellement essaie de brancher la souris directement sur le Mac, d&#232;s fois que &#231;a viendrait du "hub" du clavier.

Par contre, ce n'est pas un probl&#232;me "Logiciels", &#231;a, je transf&#232;re ton sujet dans "P&#233;riph&#233;riques".


----------



## Lanto (31 Août 2006)

En fait j'ai oublié de le preciser mais j'avais déjà essayer de la brancher directement sur les deux ports usb du mac et ça ne change rien, et c pour ça que je pensais a un prob système.


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Août 2006)

Ben nan, l&#224;, je crois pas. je penche plut&#244;t pour un probl&#232;me de port USB. Pour &#234;tre s&#251;r, d&#233;marre sur le CD d'install, mais je pense qu'elle ne fonctionnera pas mieux avec.


----------



## PoM (31 Août 2006)

Si c'est une souris optique, y at-til la lumi&#232;re rouge? Et le clic fonctionne?


----------



## MamaCass (31 Août 2006)

" Avec une autre souris ne change rien et le souris marche sur une autre machine."

Indiquez dans le premier post


----------



## Lanto (31 Août 2006)

J'ai déjà essayé de démarrer avec le cd d'install mais ça ne change rien, c ce que je comprends pas d'ailleurs.
Ca serait un prob des ports usb (donc carte mère)? Et pourtant le clavier fonctionne a priori parce que qd je démarre j'ai le message comme quoi l'ordi n'a pas été éteint normalement et il me demande de cliquez sur ok et donc je tape sur Entrée et il continue, et qd j'arrive sur le bureau j'arrive à me deplacer avec les touches flèches à gauche à droite, par contre je connais pas les raccourcis pour essayer d'ouvrir un document.


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Août 2006)

Tu peux te d&#233;placer aussi avec TAB (la touche marqu&#233;e "->|" au dessus de la touche de verrouillage majuscules) et MAJ TAB. Pour ouvrir un fichier/dossier/application, c'est pomme-o.


----------



## Bricole (5 Septembre 2006)

Essaies de démarer en gardant la souris toujours en mouvement


----------

